# New Puppy Questions



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Anyone try an outdoor piddle pad or artificial/real grass area. Would like to train my puppy to go on something like that, but too many choices shown on the internet. None of my local pets stores have any to actually see.

Also, my groomer says that the cloth harness that I'm using will only make his hair mat. She suggests a rolled leather harness. Haven't even found those on the internet, let alone at local stores. 

Thanks for any help.

Lainie


----------



## teacherterry (Jul 12, 2017)

I have seen where you can buy a piece of fake grass with a pan below it. OUrs are trained to pee pads and will go outside. Our whole yard is astro-turf due to the drought we have been in for years.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Happinesstogo said:


> Anyone try an outdoor piddle pad or artificial/real grass area. Would like to train my puppy to go on something like that, but too many choices shown on the internet. None of my local pets stores have any to actually see.
> 
> Also, my groomer says that the cloth harness that I'm using will only make his hair mat. She suggests a rolled leather harness. Haven't even found those on the internet, let alone at local stores.
> 
> ...


Hi Lainie, the Piddle Palace might be the perfect thing for your puppy check the site out. 
Your groomed is right if your puppy will be wearing the harness all day you will have mats most likely under his arms. There are a few on here that might be able to help you out with the harness, mine isn't leather it's a velvet like fabric that is rolled, much softer then leather, I had a choice of many colors, I wish I could remember the name of the company I bought mine on Amazon.


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

We use a Porch Potty...works GREAT!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mine use indoor pads and will also potty outdoors. As for the harness, our favorite for every day is the American River mesh harness from Doggy Designs. Yes, if left on it will tangle under the arms, but we comb and brush every day so it's not been a problem. The other thing that will help, is if the haircut is such that the underarms are cut shorter with the legs left longer. Many of us have that type of haircut on our fluffs and it really helps.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

My son has astro-turf at his house in California. Great stuff. 

My home here is a private house so no problem taking him out. The problem is that hubby has taken a job in Florida and our apartment will be in a high-rise condo. Don't relish taking an elevator outside at 5:30 - 6 am. Don't mind taking him down when he doesn't have to go urgently. But when he first wakes up, he wants out. 

I keep him in a playpen at night with his crate open inside it. There's a wee-wee pad in the playpen, but he doesn't use it. He wants to go outside. He will use the wee-wee pad in the bathroom or kitchen other times of the day, but when he first gets up, he wants outside. A piece of fake grass with a pan under it might be just the ticket.  Thanks!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Ah, you said your harness is rolled velvet. That sounds better than rolled leather to me. Will look on Amazon. Thanks!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow! Porch Potty! How often do you have to replace the grass or whatever?

Lainie


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't leave the harness on except for walking so maybe he won't get as matted as the groomer thinks he will. Perhaps I should start getting him used to having a collar on with the tags and just use the harness for walking. 

He really didn't like the collar he had when he came from rescue place. Something about the tags. Anyway, he actually got his mouth caught in it one day. He had it like a bit for a horse and was squealing. Poor guy. When I got it off, I never put it back on and just went and bought a harness and put the tags on the harness. 

Since he's a mix, I don't know what cut will suit him as he gets older. He looks like a Maltese, but he's still just a puppy. That may all change when he gets his adult hair.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

We used the Piddle Place and it was great when we lived in an apartment. We don't leave a collar with tags on but both our girls (Maltese and Sheltie) are microchipped. Our sheltie gets matted from a collar with her big "mane" and I worry about leaving a collar on Daisy. We don't get matting problems from our normal harness but I don't leave it on and she has a short hair cut for easy maintenance.


----------



## teacherterry (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't use collars because I have heard stories about dogs hanging themselves. WE use harnesses but keep the dogs in a puppy cut so it has not been a problem. Ours are microchipped too. The 20 yo does not wear her harness anymore because she stays home unless we are going to the vet or in our RV for a trip.


----------

